

The Strangest and Most Tragic Ghost Towns from Around the World - muratmutlu
http://io9.com/the-strangest-and-most-tragic-ghost-towns-from-around-t-1308304680

======
wyck
They missed out on Canada, which has such gems as Kitsault, BC
([http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-ghost-
tow...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-ghost-town-could-
become-major-natural-gas-hub-1.1391052) ) recently bought by an entepenuer.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ghost_towns_by_country](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ghost_towns_by_country)

------
zalew
They forgot about Agdam
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agdam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agdam)

We tried to visit (it's illegal to go there), but for some misterious reasons
it was all surrounded by military checkpoints, so we could only pass by. I
envy those who managed to get there before.

~~~
mkr-hn
They might use it to train for urban combat.

~~~
zalew
that was one explanation we were told. another one was some tourists stepped
on a landmine. when there is too many rumors I call BS, especially when
officials are all anal about it anyway.

------
ddebernardy
There are some slight inaccuracies in the article:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oradour-sur-
Glane](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oradour-sur-Glane)

The wikipedia article is unclear on the exact number, but mentions two dozen
or so survivors in total, rather than a single one.

